# First surf rod finished product



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's the product of my first surf rod finally finished!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*2*

2


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*3*

Reel Made In The USA!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*4*

Rod Made In The USA How Fitting!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*5*

5


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

looks great!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks good, now go catch something!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That rod really looks nice. What blank did you use? That Newell looks nice also but I read that they are out of production.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

It's not a newell those are just newell cross bars I replaced the old chrome bars that were all corroded up they look way better than the chrome ones, I bought all the newell cross bars I could find on ebay, oh and it's a Penn 990mag. Its a Harrington blank that was all scratched up I had to sand it down and re-clear the entire blank! Looks amazing under the jell cote! DANO gave me the blank thanks man, can't wait to fish it, hopefully I don't just keep it as a wall hanger! LoL................


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

And I thought that it was a Newell with a Penn side plate (lol). Anyway, you did a great job and the blank looks like it is brand new. Way to go.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AHP (Jun 12, 2014)

I love it! To me it looks very clean. 
Would love to see the tip-top close up.


----------



## Gulfertx (Jan 14, 2014)

What did you use for your grips? Is that hypalon?


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Ones*

Yes sir! It is!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Love it! Cleaning up an old blank is a lot of thankless, meticulous work. But ya gotta do it if u want a harrington rod. What guides r those? That thing is gonna look good bowed up on a 45" bull red.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Great looking rod. Love that 990!! I have one,too.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

dunedawg said:


> Great looking rod. Love that 990!! I have one,too.


...X2!......Sweet build on a classic. A lot of work stripping and refinishing a beefstick. Been there more than a few times.....I've got 3 990's and 1 980. Without a doubt the 980 is IMO the best straight in to the wind as hard as you can woof it, surfchunker ever made. 
Once the casting drag and mag is set just right, fearless casting into strong onshore winds. Sure would like to get a 970 just to complete the trilogy.....Good job.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

I've got 10 990's I love them, not much I cannot do with them in the surf!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bully man. Don't go crawfish and back away from using it. I rebuilt one of my old Fenwicks, used it once or let a youngster catch his first bull and put it away. I've got other older stuff to use still. Let us know which way you went,,,, Ha!


----------

